# How many weeks pregnant ?



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

I had a 5 day FET which was a HB on 17th Jan 2011.  BFP on 28th Jan with HCG of 571 which increased to 9000 HCG yesterday.

Can you tell me how many weeks I am pregnant ? and does this HCG indicate twins ?

Thanks

Jen


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The hcg can't tell you how many weeks you are, but from your dates you are about 5 weeks. It also can't really indicate if it's twins, but your hcg levels show that your pregnancy is strong, so it's all good,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for you help! Went for scan on monday sue to light bleeding. its twins at moment although very early days

Jenny xx


----------

